# Houston area reputable gunsmith



## hou_me? (Apr 16, 2013)

I am looking for a reputable gunsmith in Houston to make some minor mods to my AR and maybe some stuff to my 1911 down the road. I figured this would be the place to ask. Y'all know anybody?

Thanks

-ben


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

hou_me? said:


> I am looking for a reputable gunsmith in Houston to make some minor mods to my AR and maybe some stuff to my 1911 down the road. I figured this would be the place to ask. Y'all know anybody?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -ben


Where is oak Forrest?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

John Barr 713-817-2757 is a 1911 builder and does great work.


----------



## hou_me? (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Lezz-Go.

Oak Forest is NW Houston. Just North of the Heights, between 290 and Shepherd.

-ben


----------



## broberts001 (Oct 29, 2011)

Contact Tom Ashley at Ashley Firearms in Pearland. 281-410-1421

-Bryan


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Tom is building me a custom .308 right now. I can't wait to get my paws on it!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Freer gun shop in Spring Branch


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

Vandenburg in clear lake


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

tag


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Vandenberg is the best 1911 guy in town. Depending on what you need on the AR, I might be able to help you. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll second the recommendation for Vanden Berg in Webster. He installed a bearvertail grip safety and did a nice trigger job on my Colt 1911.

He does excellent work.

http://vandenbergcustom.com/


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

busaro said:


> Vandenburg in clear lake


 Vandenburg is actually in Webster,right off Hwy 3.....and a heck of a good gunsmith....


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Briley


----------



## JasonandMichelle (Apr 18, 2013)

Anybody near Cypress?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

JasonandMichelle said:


> Anybody near Cypress?


John Barr. 713-817-2757. Tell him Randy Wall sent you.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Vandenberg is top notch. Briley? Maybe on shotguns but I'll never let them touch a rifle or pistol of mine again.


----------



## Huntnfish7mmag (Mar 23, 2013)

Lone star armory in pearland Todd Johnson does great work does work for the gun writer terry wineland very easy going guy to work with


----------

